# Music piracy?



## stupid noob (7 Aug 2010)

One of my coworkers told me that the RCMP didn't hire him because he had downloaded music/movies/etc. in the past. Apparently he was told to apply again in four years.

Is it like that for the Canadian Forces as well?

Thank you.


----------



## REDinstaller (7 Aug 2010)

Have you been charged with a Criminal Code Offence?


----------



## stupid noob (7 Aug 2010)

Nope. Neither has he. I download a lot of music and movies though.


----------



## REDinstaller (7 Aug 2010)

Well then as long as you are honest with your paper work and interview you should be fine. And define music piracy in how it applies to you.


----------



## PegcityNavy (7 Aug 2010)

Unless you have been arrested for Music piracy how would they know?


----------



## stupid noob (7 Aug 2010)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> And define music piracy in how it applies to you.



I have never bought a music album my entire life. Every song on my computer has been downloaded. 



			
				Pegcity said:
			
		

> Unless you have been arrested for Music piracy how would they know?



I'm just worried that it might be a problem. If they ask I'm not going to lie.


----------



## REDinstaller (7 Aug 2010)

Personally most of my music in the last 5 yrs has been downloaded as well. And most of my soldiers also download music, so I can't see it being a big problem. Just remember Honesty is the best policy.


----------



## stupid noob (7 Aug 2010)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> Personally most of my music in the last 5 yrs has been downloaded as well. And most of my soldiers also download music, so I can't see it being a big problem. Just remember Honesty is the best policy.



Okay thanks.  :nod:


----------



## PegcityNavy (7 Aug 2010)

Im getting sworn in Sept 14th, i can assure you they do not ask you if you illegally download anything.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (7 Aug 2010)

The Forces aren't as anal as the RCMP, nowhere near it.. Having gone through some of the RCMP process myself I can guarantee that.


----------



## dave.jones3 (9 Aug 2010)

Yeah the RCMP as well as most municipal police forces have proactive disclosure forms with pretty much every offence down to stealing a blueberry as a child. Chances are your buddy had other questionable things in his past or was lagging in some department and the downloading music just tipped the scales against him. During my recruiting process I never had to fill a form out in regards to offenses that minuscule. Hell, the recruiter was pleasantly surprised that I had only tried one of the plethora of drugs on the disclosure sheet


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (9 Aug 2010)

dave.jones3 said:
			
		

> Yeah the RCMP as well as most municipal police forces have proactive disclosure forms with pretty much every offence down to stealing a blueberry as a child. Chances are your buddy had other questionable things in his past or was lagging in some department and the downloading music just tipped the scales against him. During my recruiting process I never had to fill a form out in regards to offenses that minuscule. Hell, the recruiter was pleasantly surprised that I had only tried one of the plethora of drugs on the disclosure sheet



Yeah they didnt believe me when I listed I only tried Marijuana twice. Meanwhile the guy next to me who wanted to be a combat engineer was asking me how to spell cocaine.


----------



## dave.jones3 (10 Aug 2010)

Hahah yeah it was pretty amusing. I filled the sheet out in about 2 minutes walked up to the Recruiting Officer and handed it to him, he looked it over grimaced at me and said " this is it? Are you sure? You should not be lying on this" It took some strenuous convincing. Even then he said that " I should expect to be randomly tested for drugs" haha :


----------



## Nostix (10 Aug 2010)

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> a combat engineer was asking me how to spell cocaine.



Those darned engineers and their shenanigans.  ;D


----------



## owa (10 Aug 2010)

dave.jones3 said:
			
		

> Hahah yeah it was pretty amusing. I filled the sheet out in about 2 minutes walked up to the Recruiting Officer and handed it to him, he looked it over grimaced at me and said " this is it? Are you sure? You should not be lying on this" It took some strenuous convincing. Even then he said that " I should expect to be randomly tested for drugs" haha :



hahaha, I couldn't remember the date I last did Marijuana, so I put a random date down (I know winter of 2009 was the last time, but they demanded I put a month), but then at the interview he asked me the last time I did Marijuana and had the shit in front of him.  That was a bit of a pickle.

It was 3 months after I filled it out so I didn't really remember what I originally wrote, but I guessed January 2009 and he seemed fine with it.  Although he did tell me I'd do a piss test during my medical, but I never did.  I was a bit disappointed because I kind of wanted to prove to him I wasn't BSing haha.  Oh well, they hired me either way.


----------



## dave.jones3 (10 Aug 2010)

Yeah I remember we had to "estimate" how many shots of alcohol we have consumed. I was sitting next to a 40 year old. He seemed genuinely stumped


----------



## si arn (13 Aug 2010)

dave.jones3 said:
			
		

> Yeah I remember we had to "estimate" how many shots of alcohol we have consumed. I was sitting next to a 40 year old. He seemed genuinely stumped



On mine I think I put 3200 lol.  I forget the exact calculations I did in my brain to get that though.


----------



## dave.jones3 (15 Aug 2010)

Yeah its so excessive. Oh well though, I guess when dealing with bureaucracy logic gets thrown out in favor of blanket rules ahah


----------

